# Moose belt reviews



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Starting to get a little chatter from stock belt with epi mudder clutch kit, about 1000km on it. Looking for reviews on the moose high perf plus belt. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

really best to just stay w/ OEM belts on kawi's...


----------

